# THE FIRST CCW ROTATION IN PSL HISTORY HAS BEEN OBTAINED WITH MSE



## retard (Nov 13, 2020)

Holy shit, this is literally history in the making for looksmaxxers, someone on here who has got MSE with Dr. Ting has been incisor chewing falim 8 hours a day and frontally tip mewing whenever not chewing

Dr. Ting got pissed as fuck at him and asked him what he did to his maxilla to rotate it because he developed an open bite 






For the first time in PSL history, it is now possible to decrease midface length without getting bimax and ending up in a hospital puking blood up for 3 days

Keep in mind he is not even using facemask, it is entirely just the MSE to weaken the sutures + incisor chewing

So we can definitely know that MSE + incisor chewing can decrease midface length, and get CCW rotation, however it is still up in the air if you can achieve this without MSE to weaken the sutures.

He will be getting x-rays sometime in the next month

he wants to be anonymous so no I am not posting user/pics

*The history of looksmaxxing is being made right now sons, may we all ascend*


----------



## JustBeCurry (Nov 13, 2020)

good thread keep us posted on the xrays


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 13, 2020)

yep I saw u PMing me about this.

I am interested. if he releases xrays ping everyone who reacted to the post.

us aspies will find a way to win someway somehow.

@Hunterslayer @DatGuyYouLike @SPFromNY914


----------



## Taylorswift (Nov 13, 2020)

Does it really decrease the actual vertical length of the nose? What if i already have a forward grown maxilla?


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Nov 13, 2020)

retard said:


> Holy shit, this is literally history in the making for looksmaxxers, someone on here who has got MSE with Dr. Ting has been incisor chewing falim 8 hours a day and frontally tip mewing whenever not chewing
> 
> Dr. Ting got pissed as fuck at him and asked him what he did to his maxilla to rotate it because he developed an open bite
> 
> ...


Lifefuel bro❗❗❗❗❗


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 13, 2020)

@AutisticBeaner @reptiles


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 13, 2020)

so his mandible upswung?


----------



## retard (Nov 13, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> Does it really decrease the actual vertical length of the nose? What if i already have a forward grown maxilla?


It’s a combination of nose length and philtrum length decrease, and it that length turns into forward growth

You can simulate it your self, just stick your hand out flat at a negative angle, and CCW rotate it and you can see it occupies less vertical space and more forward/saggital space


----------



## retard (Nov 13, 2020)

Aeons said:


> so his mandible upswung?


no just his maxilla, keeping your teeth together will allow it which he didn’t do but that will take many months, it is much slower than pounding your maxilla with cumulatively tens of thousands of pounds of force over the span of a day


----------



## Taylorswift (Nov 13, 2020)

retard said:


> It’s a combination of nose length and philtrum length decrease, and it that length turns into forward growth
> 
> You can simulate it your self, just stick your hand out flat at a negative angle, and CCW rotate it and you can see it occupies less vertical space and more forward/saggital space


How bad is the open bite?


----------



## ovosoundszn (Nov 13, 2020)

need pics or idgaf


----------



## retard (Nov 13, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> How bad is the open bite?


Not for sure, atleast bad enough to piss off ting JFL


----------



## JustBeCurry (Nov 13, 2020)

retard said:


> no just his maxilla, keeping your teeth together will allow it which he didn’t do but that will take many months, it is much slower than pounding your maxilla with cumulatively tens of thousands of pounds of force over the span of a day


wait so what options are there for mandible upswing?


----------



## retard (Nov 13, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> wait so what options are there for mandible upswing?


keeping your teeth together + chewing will rotate the mandible upwards by vertically building the ramus as the posterior section of the mandible is moved down and subsequently front is brought up (CCW rotation)


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 13, 2020)

can't this cause problems with tooth wear on the incisors though?


----------



## retard (Nov 13, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> can't this cause problems with tooth wear on the incisors though?


8 hours is definitely excessive but generally no teeth are meant for chewing lol


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 13, 2020)

retard said:


> frontally tip mewing whenever not chewing


Is mewing with more pressure on the front better? Does it help with CCW rotation


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Nov 13, 2020)

Nice, did he get surgical assist?


----------



## retard (Nov 13, 2020)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Is mewing with more pressure on the front better? Does it help with CCW rotation


If you are trying for CCW rotation, yes it is better




tapout said:


> Nice, did he get surgical assist?


Yep he did


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Nov 13, 2020)

retard said:


> Yep he did


The one where they cut the sutures horizontally too or just the osteotomy, also how old was he?


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 13, 2020)

Holy shit.

This nigga got a fucking anterior open bite and retards here are celebrating like he did something great


----------



## retard (Nov 13, 2020)

tapout said:


> The one where they cut the sutures horizontally too or just the osteotomy, also how old was he?


They didn’t do a full cut so he could still get some cheekbone gains, it was on the left and right side of the maxilla, not midpalatal suture, and early 20s


----------



## JizzFarmer (Nov 13, 2020)

What if you have a shortish face, should I be incisor chewing or will it make me look more compressed?


----------



## retard (Nov 13, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> What if you have a shortish face, should I be incisor chewing or will it make me look more compressed?


Wouldn’t recommend then, the main benefit of incisor chewing is to decrease midface length

Psl autism would tell you the more compact the better but irl speaking taking a compact midface and making it overly compact would be a looksmin


----------



## JizzFarmer (Nov 13, 2020)

retard said:


> Wouldn’t recommend then, the main benefit of incisor chewing is to decrease midface length
> 
> Psl autism would tell you the more compact the better but irl speaking taking a compact midface and making it overly compact would be a looksmin


My fwhr is already >2.1 and my chin is shortish. Should I molar chew instead?


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Nov 13, 2020)

retard said:


> Holy shit, this is literally history in the making for looksmaxxers, someone on here who has got MSE with Dr. Ting has been incisor chewing falim 8 hours a day and frontally tip mewing whenever not chewing
> 
> Dr. Ting got pissed as fuck at him and asked him what he did to his maxilla to rotate it because he developed an open bite
> 
> ...


When I incisor chew my cheekbones changed dramatically but not that they anteriorly projected, instead, they grew forwardly with zero projection, is that normal?


----------



## retard (Nov 13, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> My fwhr is already >2.1 and my chin is shortish. Should I molar chew instead?


Yep




bpdandectasy said:


> When I incisor chew my cheekbones changed dramatically but not that they anteriorly projected, instead, they grew forwardly with zero projection, is that normal?


Incisor chewing doesn’t do a ton for the zygos, it might make them slightly higher set but that is about all


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 13, 2020)

@ShineBright @MentalistKebab elab tbh.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 13, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> @ShineBright @MentalistKebab elab tbh.







This is the great accomplishment of that patient. Fucking open bite.


----------



## retard (Nov 13, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> View attachment 803144
> 
> This is the great accomplishment of that patient. Fucking open bite.


There is a _massive_ difference from getting an open bite from tongue thrusting and just fucking ur teeth up vs actually getting maxillary rotation jfl


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 13, 2020)

PunishedChad said:


> Why does this forum flex so hard on the medical community bros?
> 
> 10 years of university vs combined desperate autism on a message board


same thing tbh jfl


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Nov 13, 2020)

@retard does the open bite signify that the Mandible did not follow the maxilla with rotation?


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 13, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> @retard does the open bite signify that the Mandible did not follow the maxilla with rotation?


Bro even fucking 80% of the maxilla didnt follow the rotation


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Nov 13, 2020)

retard said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> Incisor chewing doesn’t do a ton for the zygos, it might make them slightly higher set but that is about all


Really? Thats weird because when I did it grew my browridge a ton and my zygos came forward under my eyes but they didnt really project outwards.


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 13, 2020)

technically a split maxilla is prob as malleable as adolescents’


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Nov 13, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Bro even fucking 80% of the maxilla didnt follow the rotation


We need a facepulling device that would work even* with *the teeth closed. Maybe drill a few holes through the teeth for the rubber bands jfl


----------



## retard (Nov 13, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> @retard does the open bite signify that the Mandible did not follow the maxilla with rotation?


he has been chewing like a maniac and he’s only done it for 3 weeks, it would of been impossible for the mandivle to follow in such a short period of time, keeping your teeth together will allow it to CCW to match the maxillary rotation over the next several months


----------



## TITUS (Nov 13, 2020)

I believe nothing until i see xrays.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Nov 13, 2020)

Just mew & chew bro!


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 13, 2020)

retard said:


> keeping your teeth together + chewing will rotate the mandible upwards by vertically building the ramus as the posterior section of the mandible is moved down and subsequently front is brought up (CCW rotation)


You can rotate mandible as much as you can jut. and even then, it might be hard on condyles!

I got that from @Sergio-OMS .


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 13, 2020)

retard said:


> *Wouldn’t recommend*, the main benefit of incisor chewing is to decrease midface length
> 
> Psl autism would tell you the more compact the better but* irl speaking taking a compact midface and making it overly compact would be a looksmin*


And that's why you shouldn't follow this thread if your midface is rather of a normal length, you'll end up looking like a Barrett!

@BalkanPig here's a lifefuel thread for you boyo!


----------



## Sergio-OMS (Nov 13, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> You can rotate mandible as much as you can jut. and even then, it might be hard on condyles!
> 
> I got that from @Sergio-OMS .




Then I didn’t explain myself correctly. Rotating isn’t jutting. And jutting is ALWAYS bad. There is no wiggle room for jutting. Rotation is just done by intruding teeth and “unblocking” the mandible.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Nov 13, 2020)

so can anyone explain to me how exactly you incisor chew? you mean chintucked chew? that kinda feels like you're forced to chew less with the molars


MentalistKebab said:


> View attachment 803144
> 
> This is the great accomplishment of that patient. Fucking open bite.


how's his posterior third?


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Nov 13, 2020)

Sergio-OMS said:


> Then I didn’t explain myself correctly. Rotating isn’t jutting. And jutting is ALWAYS bad. There is no wiggle room for jutting. Rotation is just done by intruding teeth and “unblocking” the mandible.


are you sure about that? yeah giga jutting is obviously bad but the mandible does have a range of motion


----------



## spark (Nov 13, 2020)

Sergio-OMS said:


> Then I didn’t explain myself correctly. Rotating isn’t jutting. And jutting is ALWAYS bad. There is no wiggle room for jutting. Rotation is just done by intruding teeth and “unblocking” the mandible.


Can bollard plates be used to CCW the midface in class IIs? I want to increase the overjet. A mandibular surgery would follow obviously.


----------



## mewcoper (Nov 14, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> This nigga got a fucking anterior open bite and retards here are celebrating like he did something great


at least he can maybe get free bimax after that


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 14, 2020)

retard said:


> Holy shit, this is literally history in the making for looksmaxxers, someone on here who has got MSE with Dr. Ting has been incisor chewing falim 8 hours a day and frontally tip mewing whenever not chewing
> 
> Dr. Ting got pissed as fuck at him and asked him what he did to his maxilla to rotate it because he developed an open bite
> 
> ...







*ASCENDING RN BITCHES*


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 14, 2020)

retard said:


> incisor chewing falim 8 hours a day and frontally tip mewing whenever not chewing


HAHAHAH 8 fucking hours guess u gotta be dedicated


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 14, 2020)

retard said:


> no just his maxilla, keeping your teeth together will allow it which he didn’t do but that will take many months, it is much slower than pounding your maxilla with cumulatively tens of thousands of pounds of force over the span of a day


Ok but doesn’t this mean his bite got entirely fucked? What will he do now?


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 14, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> This nigga got a fucking anterior open bite and retards here are celebrating like he did something great


It’s more about the fact that ccw is possible rather than his results


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 14, 2020)

teles


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 14, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> It’s more about the fact that ccw is possible rather than his results


So what even is the theory here ? Are they gonna get MSE, expand 1mm with open suture, and taking MSE out, mewing and chewing with front teeth for a month till suture close again.

And repeat the all process till you get Barrett maxilla (if posssible) ?

The lenght this niggas go to just to avoid 1 simple bimax.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 14, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> So what even is the theory here ? Are they gonna get MSE, expand 1mm with open suture, and taking MSE out, mewing and chewing with front teeth for a month till suture close again.
> 
> And repeat the all process till you get Barrett maxilla (if posssible) ?
> 
> The lenght this niggas go to just to avoid 1 simple bimax.


Bimax doesn’t give you full CCW though and only if you have a gummy smile can you actually get it, legit CCW is much more superior.
The fact that he got an open bite is fucking shitty yes but it shows that maxilla can be fully rotated, which is fucking huge since there wasnt any way to do so. Also I’m thinking about doing this + openbite maxing THEN getting Bimax (Since I need it anyways) and fixing my bite.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 14, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Bimax doesn’t give you full CCW though and only if you have a gummy smile can you actually get it, legit CCW is much more superior.
> The fact that he got an open bite is fucking shitty yes but it shows that maxilla can be fully rotated, which is fucking huge since there wasnt any way to do so. Also I’m thinking about doing this + openbite maxing THEN getting Bimax (Since I need it anyways) and fixing my bite.


Bro getting an open bite for this is the most ridicilous thing 1 can do.

Bimax for normal occlusion and in anormal one will directly differ in price, cosmetic results, and possible relapse.

Anyway since I have a gummy smile I wont have to deal with shits like these.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 14, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Bro getting an open bite for this is the most ridicilous thing 1 can do.
> 
> Bimax for normal occlusion and in anormal one will directly differ in price, cosmetic results, and possible relapse.
> 
> Anyway since I have a gummy smile I wont have to deal with shits like these.


Bruh I need fucking CCW hard, but tbf I need ccw of jaw a lot too it wouldn’t be ideal to get ccw ideal but still keep shit jaw


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 14, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Bruh I need fucking CCW hard, but tbf I need ccw of jaw a lot too it wouldn’t be ideal to get ccw ideal but still keep shit jaw


Geez man. Just get jaw angle implants after ccw lefort


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 14, 2020)

retard said:


> he has been chewing like a maniac and he’s only done it for 3 weeks, it would of been impossible for the mandivle to follow in such a short period of time, keeping your teeth together will allow it to CCW to match the maxillary rotation over the next several months


Let’s goo


----------



## Patient A (Nov 14, 2020)

retard said:


> They didn’t do a full cut so he could still get some cheekbone gains, it was on the left and right side of the maxilla, not midpalatal suture, and early 20s


Could you get him to draw the cut lines on a skull


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 14, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Geez man. Just get jaw angle implants after ccw lefort


1. I don’t have a gummy smile so I can’t do ccw lefort
2. ccw lefort won’t fix my midface, only philtrum
3. ccw lefort won’t affect upper maxxila


----------



## Dunkelheit (Nov 14, 2020)

What sutures were opened?


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 14, 2020)

Dunkelheit said:


> What sutures were opened?


all the circummaxillary sutures


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 14, 2020)

No pic no care


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Nov 14, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> No pic no care


no hair no care.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Nov 14, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> So what even is the theory here ? Are they gonna get MSE, expand 1mm with open suture, and taking MSE out, mewing and chewing with front teeth for a month till suture close again.
> 
> And repeat the all process till you get Barrett maxilla (if posssible) ?
> 
> The lenght this niggas go to just to avoid 1 simple bimax.


It's better than Bimax because it's natural, plus it doesn't have the risks of Jaw surgery, you gotta think logically bruh


----------



## Dunkelheit (Nov 14, 2020)

Aeons said:


> all the circummaxillary sutures


Would that include the zygomaticotemporal suture by any chance? Or just the zygomaticomaxillary and frontomaxillary sutures?


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 14, 2020)

Dunkelheit said:


> Would that include the zygomaticotemporal suture by any chance? Or just the zygomaticomaxillary and frontomaxillary sutures?


the whole zygomatic process is affected


----------



## Dunkelheit (Nov 14, 2020)

Aeons said:


> the whole zygomatic process is affected


There are 3 zygomatic processes, do you mean all 3 are operated on or the entirety of one is?


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 14, 2020)

Dunkelheit said:


> There are 3 zygomatic processes, do you mean all 3 are operated on or the entirety of one is?


literally the whole thing gets effected with mse


----------



## Dunkelheit (Nov 14, 2020)

Aeons said:


> literally the whole thing gets effected with mse


Yeah right, sorry for the autism. I was just sceptical because I assumed only the zygomaticomaxillary suture had be opened, which wouldn't support the forward growth claim, but if the entirety was operated on then it is quite probable perhaps.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 14, 2020)

SPFromNY914 said:


> It's better than Bimax because it's natural, plus it doesn't have the risks of Jaw surgery, you gotta think logically bruh


Bro its literally giving you a fucking open bite think a little    

I sometimes think am I the only sane guy in this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> same thing tbh jfl


True from my experience, during studies you learn also many shitd which will be useless in the future
So saying muh studies are always better is pathetic. 
Plus here users have a figher knowledge about facial aesthetic rhan many Plastic surgeon, otherwise every ody would Get a good result from surgery


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> So what even is the theory here ? Are they gonna get MSE, expand 1mm with open suture, and taking MSE out, mewing and chewing with front teeth for a month till suture close again.
> 
> And repeat the all process till you get Barrett maxilla (if posssible) ?
> 
> The lenght this niggas go to just to avoid 1 simple bimax.


Idk, bimax wont do shit for midface


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

@retard so you Say that guy could avoid openbite if he would keep his teeth together? Also do you have xrays and if there was an ACTUAL decrease in nose height.
Cause if that guy had downward growth and steep oclussal płatne his maxilla would be in "normal position" Now but mandible is missing so they could give him massive ccw of mandible probably with ramus lenghtening.
Edit:I read already about xrays jfl


----------



## garfyld (Nov 14, 2020)

Incisor chewing grows chin too. Look at great apes. They chew by wisdom teeths and their maxilla is big as fuck, midface very long and browridge very prominent and no chin.


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 14, 2020)

retard said:


> Incisor chewing doesn’t do a ton for the zygos, it might make them slightly higher set but that is about all


worked for, incisor chewing gang putting muh mid zygos with mass is better copers in shame


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 14, 2020)

retard said:


> Wouldn’t recommend then, the main benefit of incisor chewing is to decrease midface length
> 
> Psl autism would tell you the more compact the better but irl speaking taking a compact midface and making it overly compact would be a looksmin


can't i just incisor chew for the under eye upper maxilla support?


----------



## bimaximum (Nov 14, 2020)

When the broscience is too strong


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

*"For the first time in PSL history,it is now possible to decrease midface length* without getting bimax and ending up in a hospital puking blood up for 3 days")
Bimax would never decrease midface lenght , never 
I thought all those experiments are done to achieve what is not possible to achieve with surgery.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Nov 14, 2020)

Aeons said:


> all the circummaxillary sutures


he's asking where he got corticopuncture  and no he didn't get zygo corticopuncture rofl


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Nov 14, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> *"For the first time in PSL history,it is now possible to decrease midface length* without getting bimax and ending up in a hospital puking blood up for 3 days")
> Bimax would never decrease midface lenght , never
> I thought all those experiments are done to achieve what is not possible to achieve with surgery.


exactly


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Nov 14, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Bro its literally giving you a fucking open bite think a little
> 
> I sometimes think am I the only sane guy in this thread.


Who tf cares, the fact that it's possible to shorten midface along with soft tissue >>>> open bite


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Nov 14, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Bro its literally giving you a fucking open bite think a little
> 
> I sometimes think am I the only sane guy in this thread.
> ^


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 14, 2020)

retard said:


> someone on here who has got MSE with Dr. Ting has been incisor chewing falim 8 hours a day


i've been doing that for over a year, my maxilla has rotated quite a bit


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 14, 2020)

Who's this guy?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 14, 2020)

garfyld said:


> Incisor chewing grows chin too. Look at great apes. They chew by wisdom teeths and their maxilla is big as fuck, midface very long and browridge very prominent and no chin.


That literally has nothing to do with it nigga that's their genetic makeup. In fact chewing with your wisdom teeth doesn't make the midface longer at all neither in humans, I'll pay you 5000 bucks if you find me any study which actually suggests so other than 1 which didn't even explain it clearly. Chewing in general usually creates a shorter face


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

BOmu


----------



## BigNoseSlavcel (Nov 14, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> i've been doing that for over a year, my maxilla has rotated quite a bit


age?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 14, 2020)

BigNoseSlavcel said:


> age?


20 now, started with 19 more or less


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 14, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> 20 now, started with 19 more or less


any bite issues or whatever? tooth wear idk.

how many hours a day


----------



## Lolcel (Nov 14, 2020)

But what if the midface is way too long? Will the rotation cause it to look like this?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 14, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> any bite issues or whatever? tooth wear idk.
> 
> how many hours a day


you can look at ancient skulls to get an idea of what your teeth can take (the teeth back then might've been a bit stronger and healthier though). it takes years of chewing as much as they did every single day to get noticable tooth wear. i'm not seeing anything yet.

i started with 2 hours a day, quickly moved up to 4h and then slowly increased that up to ~8 hours (sometimes even up to 10h actually).


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

Lolcel said:


> But what if the midface is way too long? Will the rotation cause it to look like this?
> View attachment 803907


No cause nose also would rotate


----------



## Lolcel (Nov 14, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> No cause nose also would rotate


Rotate even more than the pic i posted?


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

Lolcel said:


> Rotate even more than the pic i posted?


Maybe , idk actually , time will show


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> True from my experience, during studies you learn also many shitd which will be useless in the future
> So saying muh studies are always better is pathetic.
> Plus here users have a figher knowledge about facial aesthetic rhan many Plastic surgeon, otherwise every ody would Get a good result from surgery





SPFromNY914 said:


> It's better than Bimax because it's natural, plus it doesn't have the risks of Jaw surgery, you gotta think logically bruh


if it was thru mse w surgical assist, which makes more sense as the whole maxillary bone is disarticulated, only the alveolar region would have rotated upwards (hence the open bite). 

rotating upwards w/o a steep occlusal plane will also completely fuck over ur facial appearance too jfl



MentalistKebab said:


> Bro its literally giving you a fucking open bite think a little
> 
> I sometimes think am I the only sane guy in this thread.


i dont think ppl realize that to fix an open bite, they will do the exact reverse movement jfl - and that open bites are very very complex to change along w being extremely uncomfortable


----------



## BigNoseSlavcel (Nov 14, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> you can look at ancient skulls to get an idea of what your teeth can take (the teeth back then might've been a bit stronger and healthier though). it takes years of chewing as much as they did every single day to get noticable tooth wear. i'm not seeing anything yet.
> 
> i started with 2 hours a day, quickly moved up to 4h and then slowly increased that up to ~8 hours (sometimes even up to 10h actually).


Did you notice any change in your under eye area?


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 14, 2020)

Aeons said:


> literally the whole thing gets effected with mse


Bro are you getting results


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 14, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> if it was thru mse w surgical assist, which makes more sense as the whole maxillary bone is disarticulated, only the alveolar region would have rotated upwards (hence the open bite).
> 
> rotating upwards w/o a steep occlusal plane will also completely fuck over ur facial appearance too jfl
> 
> ...


Mandible is technically supposed to autorotate provided teeth are kept together in next few months


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 14, 2020)

I didnt even read but i know its bullshit


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 14, 2020)

NCT said:


> I didnt even read but i know its bullshit


Why? It makes sense tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 14, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Why? It makes sense tbh


I have a sixth sense for bullshits


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 14, 2020)

NCT said:


> I have a sixth sense for bullshits


Maxilla rotates + open bite
8hrs of chewing is enough to cause a rotation

But honestly fuck getting an open bite since they’re going to fix it by doing CW


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 14, 2020)

BigNoseSlavcel said:


> Did you notice any change in your under eye area?


of course, my eyes have gotten significantly narrower


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 14, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> of course, my eyes have gotten significantly narrower


Wait you’re chewing for 8 hrs a day? I’m chewing 8 pieces of falim for 4 hours and it’s already annoying to find time for it chewing for 8 hours sounds like a chore


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 14, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Maxilla rotates + open bite
> 8hrs of chewing is enough to cause a rotation
> 
> But honestly fuck getting an open bite since they’re going to fix it by doing CW


Congratulations
To avoid a bimax to get CCW you got an open bite that requires a bimax


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 14, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Wait you’re chewing for 8 hrs a day? I’m chewing 8 pieces of falim for 4 hours and it’s already annoying to find time for it chewing for 8 hours sounds like a chore


i'm really lucky that the whole corona situation is going on, i could chew all day long. i put in small breaks when i'm going to eat something. i just put the gum into a glass and afterward put it in my mouth again


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Maxilla rotates + open bite
> 8hrs of chewing is enough to cause a rotation
> 
> But honestly fuck getting an open bite since they’re going to fix it by doing CW


Idk , they also could ccw rotate mandible to meet maxilla .
Idk this guy case, he probably could avoid openbite with teeth together.
Hope @retard will soon say more about this , cause I am pretty interested .


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Mandible is technically supposed to autorotate provided teeth are kept together in next few months



its folding the anterior part of the teeth upwards tho, impossible to bend the mandible to have any kind of bite correction

p sure palate expansion itself leads to some mandible autorotation and according to my ortho, some small bite changes can be made post expansion to give the opportunity for more surgical rotation


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

@retard how long can I wait for more info


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 14, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> @retard how long can I wait for more info


Honestly if this is real it’s lifefuel to keep going


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 14, 2020)

you guys need to be patient lol


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Nov 14, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> if it was thru mse w surgical assist, which makes more sense as the whole maxillary bone is disarticulated, only the alveolar region would have rotated upwards (hence the open bite).
> 
> rotating upwards w/o a steep occlusal plane will also completely fuck over ur facial appearance too jfl
> 
> ...


Meh, just sounds like shitty hopeless incel mentality. I'm not drawing conclusions but this case presented by retard sounds very promising i wouldnt write it off just yet. "The key to happiness/satisfaction to everything is having zero expectations whether good or bad"-Gary Vee

Btw I notice you're often giving off the party shitter type vibe @curryslayerordeath chill out with this bruh, personality does matter to an extent believe it or not. It's called Incel Mentality


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Nov 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> And that's why you shouldn't follow this thread if your midface is rather of a normal length, you'll end up looking like a Barrett!
> 
> @BalkanPig here's a lifefuel thread for you boyo!


thanks bro


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

@betamanlet you thoughts as the highest IQ user here


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2020)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Meh, just sounds like shitty hopeless incel mentality. I'm not drawing conclusions but this case presented by retard sounds very promising i wouldnt write it off just yet. "The key to happiness/satisfaction to everything is having zero expectations whether good or bad"-Gary Vee
> 
> Btw I notice you're often giving off the party shitter type vibe @curryslayerordeath chill out with this bruh, personality does matter to an extent believe it or not. It's called Incel Mentality



bro im not some no life incel nor do i intend to shit on anything jfl

_my points are mainly to be cautious about making these 'autistic' actions, which leads to unintended consequeunces. looksmaxxing is legit, i am in pretreatment for jaw surgery and am waiting on the lab to make my MSE. there are a large portion of users here who make quite delusional statements, while simultaneously not intending to do anything themselves, hence u get ppl shitting on everything that wont instantly transform u to a psl 8 gigachad. 

*someone above said how users here know more than professionals, which is extremely false. most blackpilled doctors' knowledge spans wayyyyy beyond even the highest iq of us inexperienced teens. you should have reasonable expectations wrt to stuff u do; things like a full ccw rotation of the midface are not possible, but life still goes on and u can still look decent. going against ur orthos advice and fucking up ur bite just for some theory about midface shortening is pretty stupid imo.*_


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> bro im not some no life incel nor do i intend to shit on anything jfl
> 
> _my points are mainly to be cautious about making these 'autistic' actions, which leads to unintended consequeunces. looksmaxxing is legit, i am in pretreatment for jaw surgery and am waiting on the lab to make my MSE. there are a large portion of users here who make quite delusional statements, while simultaneously not intending to do anything themselves, hence u get ppl shitting on everything that wont instantly transform u to a psl 8 gigachad.
> 
> *someone above said how users here know more than professionals, which is extremely false. most blackpilled doctors' knowledge spans wayyyyy beyond even the highest iq of us inexperienced teens. you should have reasonable expectations wrt to stuff u do; things like a full ccw rotation of the midface are not possible, but life still goes on and u can still look decent. going against ur orthos advice and fucking up ur bite just for some theory about midface shortening is pretty stupid imo.*_









I must ignore you sorry , that Hurts too much
If I had your views I would commit suicade before being born
Edit:done


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

Btw I notice you're often giving off the party shitter type vibe @curryslayerordeath chill out with this bruh, personality does matter to an extent believe it or not. It's called Incel Mentality
[/QUOTE]

Idk why but same, I don't see any point in being so fuckin skeptical in literally everything , its so toxic, plus life is so short by atheists and agnostics that there is literally no point in being so skeptical and eclipse every little Hope.
I wouldn't want to have such view on my life.


----------



## betamanlet (Nov 14, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> @betamanlet you thoughts as the highest IQ user here


Thanks for the love. Looking forward to seeing the results. I suspect that instead of actual CCW rotation, what we are dealing with here is remodeling of the alveolar ridge and stress adaptions at certain points of the circummaxillary area... but who knows, perhaps the x-rays will reveal something more profound than that.

Portland TMJ Clinic has written an insightful article series which among other things talks about the importance of incisor-based occlusion. The jaws are meant to keep growing throughout your life, with the mandible swinging forward in response to tooth wear and the consequent reduction in dental height. In turn, this would then stimulate the maxilla and the related sutures and allow the maxilla to fluidly adapt to the changed jaw dynamics.

When the bite is too deep, this mechanism does not play out correctly, causing not only backward growth of the mandible, but potentially pre-mature ossification of the craniofacial sutures too due to lack of correct mechanical stimulation. In this sense loosening the sutures with MSE might have been an excellent call by whoever OP is talking about.

Give it a read, it's lengthy but you will learn a lot.






The Portland TMJ Clinic - Introduction


Portland Oregon temporomandibular joint Specialist, Dr. Summer specializes in treatment of temporomandibular disorder and Pain Management of the jaw joint




portlandtmjclinic.com









The Portland TMJ Clinic - Summary


Portland Oregon temporomandibular joint Specialist, Dr. Summer specializes in treatment of temporomandibular disorder and Pain Management of the jaw joint




portlandtmjclinic.com









The Portland TMJ Clinic - Chapter 1


Portland Oregon temporomandibular joint Specialist, Dr. Summer specializes in treatment of temporomandibular disorder and Pain Management of the jaw joint




portlandtmjclinic.com









The Portland TMJ Clinic - Chapter 2


Portland Oregon temporomandibular joint Specialist, Dr. Summer specializes in treatment of temporomandibular disorder and Pain Management of the jaw joint




portlandtmjclinic.com









The Portland TMJ Clinic - Chapter 3


Portland Oregon temporomandibular joint Specialist, Dr. Summer specializes in treatment of temporomandibular disorder and Pain Management of the jaw joint




portlandtmjclinic.com









The Portland TMJ Clinic - Chapter 4


Portland Oregon temporomandibular joint Specialist, Dr. Summer specializes in treatment of temporomandibular disorder and Pain Management of the jaw joint




portlandtmjclinic.com









The Portland TMJ Clinic - Chapter 5


Portland Oregon temporomandibular joint Specialist, Dr. Summer specializes in treatment of temporomandibular disorder and Pain Management of the jaw joint




portlandtmjclinic.com


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Nov 14, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Btw I notice you're often giving off the party shitter type vibe @curryslayerordeath chill out with this bruh, personality does matter to an extent believe it or not. It's called Incel Mentality



Idk why but same, I don't see any point in being so fuckin skeptical in literally everything , its so toxic, plus life is so short by atheists and agnostics that there is literally no point in being so skeptical and eclipse every little Hope.
I wouldn't want to have such view on my life.
[/QUOTE]
Facts bro plus, I'll never put "professionals" over natural knowledge especially when they're extracting teeth causing people sleep apnea lol foh. Or regular doctors/physicians not telling you everything you need to know in general just so you can come back and cough up more money for your bills. If everything he said about it not being possible and whatnot ends up being true, it's still better to have this mindset. Shit mindset and too skeptical/realistic outlook<<<<<<<<Postive and confident outlook even tho sometimes delusional.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 14, 2020)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Facts bro plus, I'll never put "professionals" over natural knowledge especially when they're extracting teeth causing people sleep apnea lol foh. Or regular doctors/physicians not telling you everything you need to know in general just so you can come back and cough up more money for your bills.



bro no offense but where tf is ur comprehension? i said trusting blackpilled doctors, not any generic schmuck. eg in ur case, instead of fucking with ur jaw health and doing stuff on ur own, u should listen to Newaz - esp since hes on the frontier of a new treatment. once u go to a maxfac appt for bimax, youll see how far ahead their knowledge is compared to u (or anyone w/o training).


----------



## hairyballscel (Nov 14, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> So what even is the theory here ? Are they gonna get MSE, expand 1mm with open suture, and taking MSE out, mewing and chewing with front teeth for a month till suture close again.
> 
> And repeat the all process till you get Barrett maxilla (if posssible) ?
> 
> The lenght this niggas go to just to avoid 1 simple bimax.


giga tier cope tbh


----------



## gradius1160 (Nov 14, 2020)

I still don't get what MSE has to do with forward growth or CCW rotation. The suture just splits the face in half laterally, not forward.


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Nov 15, 2020)

Why the fuck does everyone seem to believe what some aspie on the internet says about medical knowledge? Besides, OP, I thought you had MSE and were incisor chewing... why haven't you also had results? I bet most, if not all, of this guy's results were from impacting the teeth and/or flaring them out.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 15, 2020)

optimisticzoomer said:


> Why the fuck does everyone seem to believe what some aspie on the internet says about medical knowledge? Besides, OP, I thought you had MSE and were incisor chewing... why haven't you also had results? I bet most, if not all, of this guy's results were from impacting the teeth and/or flaring them out.


He didn’t install MSE properly


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Nov 15, 2020)

garfyld said:


> Incisor chewing grows chin too. Look at great apes. They chew by wisdom teeths and their maxilla is big as fuck, midface very long and browridge very prominent and no chin.


Total broscience


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Nov 15, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Mandible is technically supposed to autorotate provided teeth are kept together in next few months


No proof. also, if an open bite was created, that means only the front of the maxilla moved up (which I highly doubt anyway). You need to move the whole maxilla up and forward, with the front having the most vertical increase and gradually reducing so that the molars move up a little, for CCW rotation to take place. You can't just effectively bend the front portion of the maxilla upwards, which is essentially what happens with an open bite, and think the mandible is gonna rotate lol. All the teeth need to be moved upwards for a chance for that to occur


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 15, 2020)

optimisticzoomer said:


> No proof. also, if an open bite was created, that means only the front of the maxilla moved up (which I highly doubt anyway). You need to move the whole maxilla up and forward, with the front having the most vertical increase and gradually reducing so that the molars move up a little, for CCW rotation to take place. You can't just effectively bend the front portion of the maxilla upwards, which is essentially what happens with an open bite, and think the mandible is gonna rotate lol. All the teeth need to be moved upwards for a chance for that to occur


You can move the forward part up and if mandible rotates it’s ccw


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Nov 15, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> You can move the forward part up and if mandible rotates it’s ccw


Do you even know what you are saying? Below is an image of an open bite. The mandible is not going to move if only the front of the maxilla moves up. you need the whole maxilla to move.





This is how the maxilla would need to move for any chance of the mandible CCW rotating. Imagine the tallest part is the front of the maxilla and the start of the angle is the molars (and the horizontal line is the mandible which will rotate):


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 15, 2020)

optimisticzoomer said:


> Do you even know what you are saying? Below is an image of an open bite. The mandible is not going to move if only the front of the maxilla moves up. you need the whole maxilla to move.
> 
> View attachment 806457
> 
> ...


Yeah I didn’t visualize it, maxilla needs to go up in a straight line


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 15, 2020)

Wish that openbite would look like this




But from the other side I am afraid about actual maxilla above alveoral ringe since AR bone is much better at remodelling than entire midface(maxilla) 
But I have good hopes and mysterious user WHO did it I Hope you will know yourself


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 15, 2020)

bump @retard


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 16, 2020)

Bumson


----------



## aspieSavage (Nov 16, 2020)

gradius1160 said:


> I still don't get what MSE has to do with forward growth or CCW rotation. The suture just splits the face in half laterally, not forward.



MSE + Facemask = forward growth


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 19, 2020)

any updates on this @retard


----------



## Teknomancer (Nov 19, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> When I incisor chew my cheekbones changed dramatically but not that they anteriorly projected, instead, they grew forwardly with zero projection, is that normal?



would jawzrsize be a good product to use for incisor chewing? i heard it is not recommended


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 19, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Why you no reply on discord


i think i saw ur message then remembered to go open the package to test if it was large enough, then realized that taking measurements would completely distract me from the rest of my day (havent tried for that rzn), then moved on to smth else jfl mb.


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 19, 2020)

Jeepers creepers!


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Nov 20, 2020)

“every looks max is a looks min” ~ Gandy


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 23, 2020)

this guy fucked himself up didn't he 

just lol


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 23, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> this guy fucked himself up didn't he
> 
> just lol


He ascended keep coping


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 23, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> He ascended keep coping


he gave himself an open bite and we haven't been updated

maybe we have to wait longer?


----------



## retard (Nov 23, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> he gave himself an open bite and we haven't been updated
> 
> maybe we have to wait longer?


ill update with xrays when they get here what else is there to say


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 23, 2020)

retard said:


> ill update with xrays when they get here what else is there to say


i thought like something happened tbh, sorry lol


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Dec 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## oatmeal (Dec 15, 2020)

oh yeah I remember this.

anything new?


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 15, 2020)

So I'll I have to do is have mse installed then giga chew falim jfl


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Dec 15, 2020)

@retard
any x-rays bro


----------



## retard (Dec 15, 2020)

rrrrrr8526 said:


> bump





oatmeal said:


> oh yeah I remember this.
> 
> anything new?


He said Ting only does x-rays before and after the treatment, so unfortunately another month or so


----------



## lutte (Dec 15, 2020)

retard said:


> He said Ting only does x-rays before and after the treatment, so unfortunately another month or so


How’s he gonna fix his bite


----------



## retard (Dec 15, 2020)

lutte said:


> How’s he gonna fix his bite


havent heard, probs labially tipping the incisors to compensate but idrk


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 17, 2020)

16tyo said:


> “every looks max is a looks min” ~ Gandy


Fuck off, @Gudru and I developed “every Looksmax is looksmin” theory last year. Not Gandy.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Dec 17, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Fuck off, @Gudru and I developed “every Looksmax is looksmin” theory last year. Not Gandy.


Gandy created u🤯


----------



## JFM05 (Dec 22, 2020)

retard said:


> Holy shit, this is literally history in the making for looksmaxxers, someone on here who has got MSE with Dr. Ting has been incisor chewing falim 8 hours a day and frontally tip mewing whenever not chewing
> 
> Dr. Ting got pissed as fuck at him and asked him what he did to his maxilla to rotate it because he developed an open bite
> 
> ...


yo, H=how do I dm you? It doesnt let me mate


----------



## JFM05 (Dec 22, 2020)

retard said:


> havent heard, probs labially tipping the incisors to compensate but idrk


Yo, I got my MSE installed 13 days ago.Im expanding from 38 imw to 45 plus tipping my teeth straight instead of in, so total imw after will be 50mm. Should I just mew w the tip or tip and middle? I can use both. If the front is good for ccw, then whats the back for?


----------



## retard (Dec 22, 2020)

JFM05 said:


> Yo, I got my MSE installed 13 days ago.Im expanding from 38 imw to 45 plus tipping my teeth straight instead of in, so total imw after will be 50mm. Should I just mew w the tip or tip and middle? I can use both. If the front is good for ccw, then whats the back for?


the back supports the posterior maxilla + pushes the maxilla forward, it depends what your goals are, if you are trying to decrease midface length, frontal mewing, if just achieve forward growth, normal mewing


----------



## JFM05 (Dec 22, 2020)

retard said:


> the back supports the posterior maxilla + pushes the maxilla forward, it depends what your goals are, if you are trying to decrease midface length, frontal mewing, if just achieve forward growth, normal mewing


Well, I have my mse in, so I can only mew w the front and middle. Will my back maxilla drop down?


----------



## JFM05 (Dec 22, 2020)

JFM05 said:


> Well, I have my mse in, so I can only mew w the front and middle. Will my back maxilla drop down?


M


retard said:


> the back supports the posterior maxilla + pushes the maxilla forward, it depends what your goals are, if you are trying to decrease midface length, frontal mewing, if just achieve forward growth, normal mewing


My forward is really good, but I need more of an upswing. Will the front and middle still help w that and under eye? And Im also incisor chew w mse in.


----------



## delusionalretard (Dec 22, 2020)

We're all going to make it.


----------



## retard (Dec 22, 2020)

JFM05 said:


> Well, I have my mse in, so I can only mew w the front and middle. Will my back maxilla drop down?


nah ur fine



JFM05 said:


> M
> My forward is really good, but I need more of an upswing. Will the front and middle still help w that and under eye? And Im also incisor chew w mse in.


ye if u need upswing frontal mewing/incisor chewing is the way to go


----------



## JFM05 (Dec 22, 2020)

retard said:


> nah ur fine
> 
> 
> ye if u need upswing frontal mewing/incisor chewing is the way to go


YESSSSSS. and Will that make under eye better and cheekbones higher set?


----------



## Deleted member 11424 (Dec 24, 2020)

retard said:


> Holy shit, this is literally history in the making for looksmaxxers, someone on here who has got MSE with Dr. Ting has been incisor chewing falim 8 hours a day and frontally tip mewing whenever not chewing
> 
> Dr. Ting got pissed as fuck at him and asked him what he did to his maxilla to rotate it because he developed an open bite
> 
> ...


jfl open bite is literally just tipping the teeth through the bone, literally nothing happens to the maxilla


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 24, 2020)

damn thats crazy but no pics


----------



## Swerves (Jan 16, 2021)

Did brow ridge grow?


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 16, 2021)

JizzFarmer said:


> My fwhr is already >2.1 and my chin is shortish. Should I molar chew instead?


nigga, don't chew then u probably already have bruxism. 


retard said:


> he has been chewing like a maniac and he’s only done it for 3 weeks, it would of been impossible for the mandivle to follow in such a short period of time, keeping your teeth together will allow it to CCW to match the maxillary rotation over the next several months


Wouldn't compressing the front face cause facial bloat cause the skin is broadly compressed?
Also does the posterior region really move downward from anterior chewing?
I feel like if the dude just chewed a bit more evenly he wouldn't have an open bite, why would he chew only on incisors when you have premolars...


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 16, 2021)

Swerves said:


> Did brow ridge grow?


Fuck you, cause of you I thought this thread was new and necroed it with you... dumbass


----------



## JizzFarmer (Jan 16, 2021)

Mentalcel45 said:


> jfl open bite is literally just tipping the teeth through the bone, literally nothing happens to the maxilla


I went to the dentist last week and my teeth are perfectly fine. If I had brisons they would’ve eroded.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 16, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> Really? Thats weird because when I did it grew my browridge a ton and my zygos came forward under my eyes but they didnt really project outwards.


hahaha you really think chewing grows your bones


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 16, 2021)

I dont think. I know. Not in the way you think though. They didnt project or get larger. Hard to explain


Deusmaximus said:


> hahaha you really think chewing grows your bones


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Jan 18, 2021)

retard said:


> Holy shit, this is literally history in the making for looksmaxxers, someone on here who has got MSE with Dr. Ting has been incisor chewing falim 8 hours a day and frontally tip mewing whenever not chewing
> 
> Dr. Ting got pissed as fuck at him and asked him what he did to his maxilla to rotate it because he developed an open bite
> 
> ...


Did this guy send u those x rays?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Jan 20, 2021)

GarouTheIncel said:


> Did this guy send u those x rays?


bump


----------



## CopeTilliRope (Jan 28, 2021)

bump


----------



## M3R (Jan 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## slayer69 (Jan 29, 2021)

History is being made


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Jan 29, 2021)

M3R said:


> Bump


@retard any update bro?


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Jan 29, 2021)

GarouTheIncel said:


> @retard any update bro?


cope


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Jan 29, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> cope


yeah i am trying to cope because if it reduces midface length + makes nose shorter and widens it a little i am planning on getting a second one seems like jawsurgery/leforts are the only way forward


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 5, 2021)

Don't worry guys, you can get my cbct scan after I'm done. What am I doing? Chewing on a dog toy with Mse. Let's see how this cbct looks when I'm done


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 5, 2021)

@retard any news?


----------



## King Kali (Feb 13, 2021)

@retard any news?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 23, 2021)

22Bones said:


> Don't worry guys, you can get my cbct scan after I'm done. What am I doing? Chewing on a dog toy with Mse. Let's see how this cbct looks when I'm done


any news of this autistic experiment?


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 23, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> any news of this autistic experiment?


Had to stop it temporarily due to the new autistic clenching jutting experiment. Trying to find the amount of clench power I can get away with before it aggravates the joint too much.


----------



## patricknotstar (Feb 23, 2021)

retard said:


> Holy shit, this is literally history in the making for looksmaxxers, someone on here who has got MSE with Dr. Ting has been incisor chewing falim 8 hours a day and frontally tip mewing whenever not chewing
> 
> Dr. Ting got pissed as fuck at him and asked him what he did to his maxilla to rotate it because he developed an open bite
> 
> ...


Pics?


----------



## retard (Feb 23, 2021)

*I will update when I have an update you maggots*


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Feb 23, 2021)

retard said:


> *I will update when I have an update you maggots*


pics update bro pics x ray how about an update huh do you have proof


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 16, 2021)

AutisticBeaner said:


> i've been doing that for over a year, my maxilla has rotated quite a bit


What aesthetic changes have u noticed? Did it rotate CCW or CW? And how did u get it to rotate?


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 16, 2021)

@retard Any updates bro? X-rays? It's almost April, you said x-rays would come in abt a month or so afaik


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 16, 2021)

the open bite is from him pushing his teeh out not chewing
he was probably mewimg wrong


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 16, 2021)

bumping this dogshit thread for any updates or pics or proof or details 
@retard @antiantifa @AutisticBeaner


----------



## oatmeal (Jun 16, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> bumping this dogshit thread for any updates or pics or proof or details
> @retard @antiantifa @AutisticBeaner


i think he got fucked at this point tbh jfl


----------



## theanonymousone (Jun 16, 2021)

In for answers because I might get MSE soon and want to chew hard af


----------



## Edgar (Jun 17, 2021)

Yeah bro just shorten your midface


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jun 17, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> bumping this dogshit thread for any updates or pics or proof or details
> @retard @antiantifa @AutisticBeaner


what do you want from me?


----------



## GarixTheChad (Jun 17, 2021)

no pics ion care


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 17, 2021)

AutisticBeaner said:


> what do you want from me?


before afters if you can  any other effects you've noticed. does it look good/did you ascend or you also got open bite? no mse right?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jun 17, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> before afters if you can  any other effects you've noticed. does it look good/did you ascend or you also got open bite? no mse right?


i dont have any pictures. it looks good, it has been working very well for me. no mse


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 17, 2021)

AutisticBeaner said:


> i dont have any pictures. it looks good, it has been working very well for me. no mse


aren't u already short-faced?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jun 17, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> aren't u already short-faced?


did i say that?


----------



## Bobelbrah (Aug 19, 2021)

@retard Yo, did he die or what? Where's the update?


----------



## ropemax (Nov 11, 2021)

@retard did Ting murder this guy or what's going on?


----------



## mvp2v1 (Jul 17, 2022)

ropemax said:


> @retard did Ting murder this guy or what's going on?


So nothing came of this???


----------



## ropemax (Jul 17, 2022)

mvp2v1 said:


> So nothing came of this???


FDA cucked it


----------



## mvp2v1 (Jul 17, 2022)

ropemax said:


> FDA cucked it


wdym?!


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jul 17, 2022)

Just get flared teeth theory


----------



## ropemax (Jul 17, 2022)

mvp2v1 said:


> wdym?!


They couldn't acquire IRB to proceed with human trials


----------



## mvp2v1 (Jul 17, 2022)

ropemax said:


> They couldn't acquire IRB to proceed with human trials


Where can I read more of this research before it was blocked?


----------



## ropemax (Jul 17, 2022)

mvp2v1 said:


> Where can I read more of this research before it was blocked?


look on google scholar for papers published by Dr. Moon


----------

